# 2390 injector pump



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

hello all! i posted a similar question in the general big tractor forum, but i thought i might have a bit better luck in a dedicated case forum. 

hopefully by the end of this week, or early next week our farm will be the proud owners of a 1979 2390 case with just over 3000 hours. i have always liked tractors that smoke when they are turned up, and when we get this tractor (or if we end up with a similar tractor) i would like to be able to turn up the injector pump, if only for a little bit to get it out of my system. i know on deeres, (4440, 4450 and the like) there is a plate you take off and turn a screw inside. is the pump on these case tractors the same or simmilar? thanks for any input.


----------

